# Авиация > До 1945 >  Инструкции на самолет И-16

## Dwarff

Доброго всем времени суток!
Уважаемые форумчане, прошу оказать помощь в поиске следующей документации на самолет И-16:
- инструкцию летчику по эксклоатации самолета И-16 с мотором М-22 (25, 62, 63);
- временная инструкция по эксплуатации самолета И-16 с мотором М-22;
- фотографии панели приборов, интерьера кабин поздних ишаков (тип 10 и старше, не реплик!);
- инструкцию по эксплоатации мотора М-63 (22, 25,62).

В монографиях Михаила Маслова есть несколько толковых фотографий кабины, но нет вида кабины с левой стороны, особенно интересует  вид на ручной винтовой механизм выпуска закрылок (посадочных щитков,  см. вложение 1).
Есть чертежик И-16 тип 24 с видом винтового механизма закрылок (Гугля Юрий Андреевич, см вложение 2).
В техническом описании самолета И-16 с мотором М-63 (Оборонгиз 41 год, гуляющим по интернету) рисунки с этим механизмом отсутсвуют, но  вот здесь выложены выдержки из ТО самолета И-16 с мотором М-25, а также кое-что по УТИ-4:
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...asc&&start=900
В этих выдержках есть описание и чертеж этого механизма (см. вложение 3, 4).
Также есть вот такое описание на ранние ишаки (тип5, 6, испански):
http://www.aeroteca.com/continguts/p...=en&codi=24474
но это не то, так как на этих ишаках в качестве закрылков были одновременно выпускаемые элероны. 

Также хотелось бы уточнить - какое количество оборотов необходимо было сделать летчику для полного выпуска посадочных щитков (на 60 градусов)с ручным винтовым механизмом, а заодно и приблизительное время их выпуска.
По двигателю - в интернете имеется описание Аш-62 ИР, но это уже была модификация мотора М-62 (или М-63). В нем (Аш-62 ИР) уже устанавливался редуктор и отсутсвовал двухскоростная передача к нагнетателю (то есть мотор был менее высотным?),сколько было остальных изменений от М-62 или М-63 - неизвестно, так как данный двигатель применялся на гражданских самолетах и режим его работы вероятнее всего выбран не таким экстремальным по сравнению с мотором М-62(М-63), стоявшем на истребителях.
Большое спасибо за внимание, буду рад любой помощи.

----------


## Dwarff

Также вот непонятный момент всплыл по ручке управления. На ней смонтирован рычаг, который нигде в Техническом описании не указан (см. вложение 1). Назначение этого рычага не совсем понятно, похоже на рычаг управления тормозами (Як-9, см. вложение 2), однако в инструкции четко прописано, что колесные тормоза управляются отдельными педальками, установленными на педалях управления рулем поворота. Может это предохранитель гашеток стрельбы? Или фиксатор ручки управления по каналу руля высоты?

----------


## mal16

> Также вот непонятный момент всплыл по ручке управления. На ней смонтирован рычаг, который нигде в Техническом описании не указан (см. вложение 1). Назначение этого рычага не совсем понятно, похоже на рычаг управления тормозами (Як-9, см. вложение 2), однако в инструкции четко прописано, что колесные тормоза управляются отдельными педальками, установленными на педалях управления рулем поворота. Может это предохранитель гашеток стрельбы? Или фиксатор ручки управления по каналу руля высоты?


Расписан в ТО на И-16 с М-25 (см. вложение)

С уважением, Михаил.

----------


## Dwarff

> Расписан в ТО на И-16 с М-25 (см. вложение)
> С уважением, Михаил. ...


Михаил, большое спасибо!
Прошу прощения за навязчивость, можно у Вас попросить это техописание на ишака с мотором М-25, а также если имеется - фотографию с видом ручного винтового механизма управления закрылками. Ну и в догонку - не встречались ли Вам упоминания по инструкциям для летчиков по экспло(у)атации И-16, а также летные  характеристики (наподобии того, как они приведены в описании к И-153 с мотором М-62, книга 1)?

----------


## mal16

> Прошу прощения за навязчивость, можно у Вас попросить это техописание на ишака с мотором М-25, а также если имеется - фотографию с видом ручного винтового механизма управления закрылками. Ну и в догонку - не встречались ли Вам упоминания по инструкциям для летчиков по экспло(у)атации И-16, а также летные  характеристики (наподобии того, как они приведены в описании к И-153 с мотором М-62, книга 1)?


- техописание на И-16 с М-63 отправил "гулять по интернету" я;
- ссылку на ТО И-16 с М-25 на scalemodels.ru (выдержки) Вы отлично знаете;
- фото ручного винтового механизма и инструкций по эксплуатации пока не нашел;
- книги 1 ТО пока тоже нет, поскольку она была секретная и уничтожалась в первую очередь.

С уважением, Михаил.

----------


## Dwarff

> - техописание на И-16 с М-63 отправил "гулять по интернету" я;


Что ж, выражаю Вам благодарность от всей души за данный технико-исторический материал.




> - фото ручного винтового механизма и инструкций по эксплуатации пока не нашел;


Жаль, получается кроме черетежа И-16 тип 24 Ю.А. Гугли больше ничего нет...



> - книги 1 ТО пока тоже нет, поскольку она была секретная и уничтожалась в первую очередь. С уважением, Михаил.


я обратился в пресс-центр ЦАГИ с данным вопросом по электронной почте, но пока кроме уведомления о прочтении моего сообщения ничего не получил...

----------


## Dwarff

Оживлю немного тему, Отчет по испытаниям самолета УТИ-4:

----------


## Dwarff

еще немного:

----------


## Dwarff

и еще чуть-чуть:
Из отчета по обследованию поведения самолета УТИ-4 (И-16) на критических углах атаки и при потере скорости.
ЛИИ. 1942 г. 

РГАНТД. Ф.160/Р-220. Оп.7-1. Д.45. Лл.1, 8, 15, 29, 45–52.  
Ответственные исполнители – ведущий инженер И.М. Пашковский, ведущий летчик И.И. Шелест.
Утверждено начальником Филиала Летно-исследовательского института Наркомата авиационной промышленности СССР 23.11.1942 г.

Институт летных исследований (с марта 1943 г. – Летно-исследовательский институт) был организован в 1940 г. на базе ряда подразделений Центрального аэрогидродинамического института (ЦАГИ) и вновь созданного аэродрома «Раменское», как комплексный научно-исследовательский институт по изучению и испытаниям летательных аппаратов, силовых установок и спецоборудования различного назначения. Его первым начальником был генерал-полковник авиации, Герой Советского Союза М.М. Громов. Во время Великой Отечественной войны институт проводил испытания и исследования для поддержания на заданном уровне требуемых летно-технических и эксплуатационных характеристик и свойств боевых самолетов (в т.ч. опытных и модифицируемых) конструкторских бюро (ОКБ) А.С. Яковлева, С.А. Лавочкина, А.И. Микояна, В.М. Петлякова, Н.Н. Поликарпова, С.В. Ильюшина. Специалисты института помогали головным серийным заводам во внедрении в производство и эксплуатацию новых улучшенных образцов самолетов, двигателей и оборудования. Кроме того, испытывались боевые планеры отечественного производства, иностранные самолеты, получаемые по лендлизу, и трофейные машины немецкого производства. В течение войны были проведены испытания более 500 самолетов и планеров, обеспечено методическое руководство испытаниями самолетов в ОКБ и на серийных заводах.
УТИ-4 – учебно-тренировочный истребитель без вооружения, двухместная модификация боевой машины И-16 (одноместного одномоторного поршневого истребителя смешанной деревянно-металлической конструкции, созданного в ОКБ Поликарпова в 1934 г.). Запущен в серийное производство в 1937 г. Часть УТИ-4 с января 1939 года была выпущена с оборудованием для ночных полетов и неубираемыми шасси.

Целью испытаний было исследование срыва самолета, оценка его устойчивости и управляемости; они были частью проводившейся в ЛИИ и ЦАГИ большой работы по изучению поведения самолета на критических углах атаки и при потере скорости (путем систематического обследования в полете ряда самолетов). Все необходимые данные регистрировались самописцами в полете, синхронно по времени; также производились съемки аппаратом «кинамо». В ходе испытаний было установлено, что самолет теряет скорость и срывается в штопор из-за недостаточной продольной статической устойчивости, причем при вс

Источник:
http://rusarchives.ru/victory65/pages/13_54_13.htm

----------


## Dwarff

*Ушел из жизни Михаил "MAL16" Любимов:*

http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=74589
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...c_t_37201.html

Царствия небесного замечательному человеку.

----------

